# diarrhea experience - success story + question at the end of post



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

Today is Friday... on Wednesday morning Sprout began having runny poops. Wednesday throughout the night I had to get up with him and take him outside, about every 2 hours. His poos were liquid and didn't stop until 6am (he probably stopped eating at around 7:30pm).

It was hell, to say the least.

Next day (yesterday - Thursday) I put him on a water and ice-cube diet until 7:30 pm. Then I gave him a teaspoon of pure pumpkin (canned - found in the baking aisle beside the pumpkin pie filling) and waited an hour. While I was waiting I boiled a chicken breast and rice together. When I saw it went down OK I gave him the rice and mixed in two tablespoons of pumpkin (he was REALLY hungry). He ate everything and I gave him a bit of the chicken as a treat after. I also boiled up some sweet potatoes and cut into medium sized chunks to use as treats.

Anyway, this is all to say that this method worked!! He went to bed after dinner and slept through the night. This morning we went for a walk at 7:30 and his poop was totally normal besides the neon orange color!! 

Just thought I'd share this success story. I'm sure many of you already know about this cure, but I thought I'd post just in case someone has a similar problem.

I'm keeping him on the rice & pumpkin diet for today. If you have read this far, and have had this experience before, any suggestions on when I should switch him back to his dry food?

Also of note, I think he might have had an issue with the canned food I gave him (I always give him a tbsp in his food in the morning) "Triumph puppy" - which was on sale . Never again! Anyone else have issues with this brand? It could also be because Spring just arrived here and perhaps he ate something rotten in the ground at some point...

Cheers!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I am so glad that Sprout is his "regular" self again  No experience with Triumph food here, but I have had good luck with the bland diet. My vet suggested 2 weeks of rice and chicken or rinsed ground beef then mixing with kibble for another week gradually increasing kibble vs bland diet. I think by the 4th week I had Sasha back on her kibble.

Good luck!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Good advice! Thanks for sharing. In my experience loose stool that is not illness based can usually also be remedied with fasting 12-24 hours. Though with a homemade diet loose stool is usually caused by the diet, so that is likely why that approach works well.

Of course, when diarrhea occurs (illness related) a trip to the vet is in order.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Glad Sprout is on the mend. One time when our toy poodle was ill, we gave her rice and boiled, rinsed ground beef. Came back into the kitchen to find rice spit all over the place. I didn't know a six pound dog could make such a mess with cooked rice. It was from one end to the other. She really just wanted the beef.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My vet actually told me about the canned pumpkin. I keep a supply of it now for just in case. Great stuff - I always wondered - has any one tried it for humans? I know it works for cats and dogs. It would have been nice to have been warned about the neon orange poop, though. First time I tried it that poop startled me.lol

It's my first 'go-to' remedy for any GI issue - loose stool or constipation. Great stuff.


----------

